# 2009 C'Dale, no MTB Tandem



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Just a moment ago, I got a look at the Cannondale 09 catalog and spec sheet.

Unless they are holding off on introducing a 2009 off road tandem, it appears their tandem lineup all use the road frame.

They are offering two road tandems, the third is the Street Tandem with 26" wheels. They all have a new frame, notably the rear triangle.

The specs list all three with a 10.8" BB clearance, and the Street Tandem frame has a noticeable drop like the Road Tandems. The 2008 and prior Street Tandems were using the MTB frame, while the Road Tandems had their own frames.

Here's the link, you should be able to check the road tandems also by clicking the right side menu.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-8ST.html

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

S'okay. Nobody 'cept me seems to want to work this diminuitive but best-of-all-kinds-of-bikes niche. I figure it just means more potential Fandango customers. :thumbsup:
I did hear some "insider" info a few months ago that C'dale was going back to a true MT version with WB suspension fork, discs, etc. for '09.
In talking with a local Trek manager, they pointed out that the big guys haven't necessarily finalized all of the fringe lines yet, so I'd say wait and see. 
However, the geometry does pose an issue...


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Sometimes the fringe lines don't get posted at their websites, especially if they still have quantities of last year's model in stock. It allows them to skip a year on the model, because the minimum run may be too much to sell in one year. Of course the last bit doesn't really apply to Cannondale since they have a flex assembly line in the US - at least they did during the last ownership...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

BigNut said:


> S'okay. Nobody 'cept me seems to want to work this diminuitive but best-of-all-kinds-of-bikes niche. I figure it just means more potential Fandango customers. :thumbsup:
> I did hear some "insider" info a few months ago that C'dale was going back to a true MT version with WB suspension fork, discs, etc. for '09.
> In talking with a local Trek manager, they pointed out that the big guys haven't necessarily finalized all of the fringe lines yet, so I'd say wait and see.
> However, the geometry does pose an issue...


I don't know anymore than what the catalog is showing. Like you I heard rumors about a new Tandem, but so far this is all I've seen.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I just read that their second CEO in as many months has just resigned. I wonder if they're positioning for a selloff.


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they've only lost one CEO in the last couple of years, and thats AFTER the company was acquired by Dorel.

[edit]

Oh wait, no.... You're right! I believe the Pegasus guy resigned and then the Pacifc/Dorel guy stated that he didn't want to have to travel to CT? I do remember reading something about that....


----------

